# [libtool] Erreur de compilation (résolu)

## glegall

Bonjour,

Quand j'essaye de compiler avec l'aide de libtool, j'ai une erreur qui apparait.

Erreur:

```

...

libtool: compile:  mipsel-sourcery-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -DNDEBUG -I../../../include -include config.h -mips32r2 -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include -mips32r2 -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include -mips32r2 -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include -W -Wall -Wno-unused-parameter -fstack-protector-all -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -O2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/dbus-c++-1 -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root/usr/include/QtWebKit -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/QtGui -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/QtNetwork -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/QtCore -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/QtWebKit -fno-rtti -isystem /usr/targets/current/root//usr/include/ -Wall -O2 -pipe -g -ggdb -fstack-protector -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wformat=2 -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -mips32r2 -I/usr/targets/current/root//usr/include/ali_common -Wno-error=unused-but-set-variable -fpermissive -Wall -O2 -pipe -g -ggdb -fstack-protector -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wformat=2 -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -mips32r2 -I/usr/targets/current/root//usr/include/ali_common -Wno-error=unused-but-set-variable -fpermissive -Wall -O2 -pipe -g -ggdb -fstack-protector -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wformat=2 -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -mips32r2 -I/usr/targets/current/root//usr/include/ali_common -Wno-error=unused-but-set-variable -fpermissive -MT libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_bridge.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_bridge.Tpo -c moc_qtwebkit_bridge.cpp -o libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_bridge.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_engine.Tpo .deps/libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_engine.Plo

mv -f .deps/libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_bridge.Tpo .deps/libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_bridge.Plo

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link mipsel-sourcery-linux-gnu-g++ -W -Wall -Wno-unused-parameter -fstack-protector-all -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -O2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/dbus-c++-1 -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/lib/glib-2.0/include  -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root/usr/include/QtWebKit -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/QtGui -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/QtNetwork -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/QtCore  -I/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/include/QtWebKit -fno-rtti -isystem /usr/targets/current/root//usr/include/ -Wall -O2 -pipe -g -ggdb -fstack-protector -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wformat=2 -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -mips32r2 -I/usr/targets/current/root//usr/include/ali_common -Wno-error=unused-but-set-variable -fpermissive -Wall -O2 -pipe -g -ggdb -fstack-protector -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wformat=2 -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -mips32r2 -I/usr/targets/current/root//usr/include/ali_common -Wno-error=unused-but-set-variable -fpermissive -Wall -O2 -pipe -g -ggdb -fstack-protector -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wformat=2 -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -mips32r2 -I/usr/targets/current/root//usr/include/ali_common -Wno-error=unused-but-set-variable -fpermissive   -L/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/lib -ldbus-c++-1 -ldbus-1      -L/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/lib -lwylog -lglib-2.0    -L/usr/targets/frogOld/root/usr/lib -L/usr/targets/frogOld/root//usr/lib -lQtWebKit -lQtGui -lQtNetwork -lQtCore  -avoid-version -module -Wl,-no-undefined ../../../src/libwlauncher.la -L/usr/targets/current/root//lib/ -L/usr/targets/current/root//usr/lib/ -Wl,-rpath-link,/usr/targets/current/root//lib -Wl,-rpath-link,/usr/targets/current/root//usr/lib -Wl,-z,relro -mips32r2 -Wl,-z,relro -mips32r2 -Wl,-z,relro -mips32r2 -o libqtwebkit.la -rpath /usr/lib/wlauncher/engines libqtwebkit_la-qtwebkit_engine.lo libqtwebkit_la-qtwebkit_view.lo libqtwebkit_la-qtwebkit_ssl.lo libqtwebkit_la-qtwebkit_page.lo libqtwebkit_la-qtwebkit_nam.lo libqtwebkit_la-qtwebkit_widget.lo libqtwebkit_la-qtwebkit_item.lo libqtwebkit_la-qtwebkit_cookies.lo libqtwebkit_la-qtwebkit_proxy.lo libqtwebkit_la-qtwebkit_bridge.lo libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_view.lo libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_page.lo libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_nam.lo libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_widget.lo libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_item.lo libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_engine.lo libqtwebkit_la-moc_qtwebkit_bridge.lo  

libtool:   error: cannot find the library '' or unhandled argument '-Wl,-z,relro'

Makefile:357 : la recette pour la cible « libqtwebkit.la » a échouée

make[5]: *** [libqtwebkit.la] Erreur 1

make[5] : on quitte le répertoire « /usr/targets/frogOld/build/portage/net-www/webkitlauncher-4.4.2-r1/work/webkitlauncher-4.4.2/plugins/engines/qtwebkit »

Makefile:296 : la recette pour la cible « all » a échouée

make[4]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[4] : on quitte le répertoire « /usr/targets/frogOld/build/portage/net-www/webkitlauncher-4.4.2-r1/work/webkitlauncher-4.4.2/plugins/engines/qtwebkit »

Makefile:278 : la recette pour la cible « all-recursive » a échouée

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[3] : on quitte le répertoire « /usr/targets/frogOld/build/portage/net-www/webkitlauncher-4.4.2-r1/work/webkitlauncher-4.4.2/plugins/engines »

Makefile:276 : la recette pour la cible « all-recursive » a échouée

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /usr/targets/frogOld/build/portage/net-www/webkitlauncher-4.4.2-r1/work/webkitlauncher-4.4.2/plugins »

Makefile:351 : la recette pour la cible « all-recursive » a échouée

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /usr/targets/frogOld/build/portage/net-www/webkitlauncher-4.4.2-r1/work/webkitlauncher-4.4.2 »

Makefile:260 : la recette pour la cible « all » a échouée

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-www/webkitlauncher-4.4.2-r1::frog failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 6193:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

```

configure.ac (common flag) :

```

common_CPPFLAGS=""

common_CFLAGS="-W -Wall -Wno-unused-parameter -fstack-protector-all"

common_CXXFLAGS="${common_CFLAGS}"

common_CXXFLAGS+=" -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS"

common_LDFLAGS=""

```

***EDIT*** 

Pour palier au problème la solution la plus facile est de supprimer tout les .la 

```
rm -rf <root>/usr/lib/*.la 
```

Voila merci d'avance

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour.

Ooooh, du MIPS  :Smile: 

Bon, c'est très spécifique comme soucis. Le point positif: c'est "juste" un problème de syntaxe (très explicite pour le coup, un bon message d'erreur çà Madame.), donc tu dois pouvoir voir si ça provient du projet upstream ou bien de l'ebuild en tentant une compilation à la main hors portage dans un coin, et pour ensuite chercher du bon côté et/ou signaler un bug.

----------

## glegall

Bonjour El_Goretto,

Tout d'abord merci d'avoir prit le temps de me répondre.

 *Quote:*   

> Le point positif: c'est "juste" un problème de syntaxe

 

Quelle phrase quand même !!  :Very Happy:  ça veut tout et rien dire à la foi ^^ 

Je vais tester ça !! Toute façon je suis entrain de porter un gentoo modifié 2008 en gentoo modifié 2017 en même temps, donc la compilation manuelle je kiff ça !  :Razz: 

Merci beaucoup, je posterai la ou les réponses une foi la compil finie  :Smile: 

----------

## glegall

Réponse !!!!!!

Voici une solution possible:

le problème de libtool est qui n'arrive pas à interprété certain .la, donc la solution serai de supprimer tout les .la du répertoire usr/lib, 

de ce fait, la compilation se terminera sans Erreur (Régression).

rm -rf <root>/usr/lib/*.la

Ceci est une solution possible, peut être pas la meilleur mais efficace.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

En effet, les .la posent problème. C'est pour cela qu'ils sont supprimés avec des versions plus récentes de portage (bien après 2008 donc, je dirais vers 2010-2011)  :Wink: 

----------

## glegall

Salut,

Pourtant ma version de portage est celle de 2016:

  => portage-2.2.28.tar.bz2  2016-03-10 23:11  946K  

emerge -s portage

```

*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.2.28

      Latest version installed: 2.2.28

      Size of files: 947 KiB

      Homepage:      https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage

      Description:   Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

      License:       GPL-2

```

Donc du coup je del les .la

----------

## xaviermiller

Et ton arbre de portage date de quand ?

----------

## glegall

je suis assez nouveau en gentoo,

Qu'appel tu arbre de portage ?

----------

## xaviermiller

L'arbre de portage, c'est le contenu de /usr/portage. Je te demande la date de celui-ci

Donne-nous le résultat de 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## glegall

Désolé le week-end a été long :/ 

voici mon emerge --info

ne faite pas attention à genbox, c'est l'outil sur lequel je bosse.

```

Portage 2.2.28 (python 2.7.10-final-0, !../../var/lib/layman/genbox/profiles/genbox/linux/amd64/1.1, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.0-77-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.0-77-generic-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3470_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8144836 total,   5654680 free

KiB Swap:    4161532 total,   4161532 free

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

ccache version 3.2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.5.4-r6::genbox, 2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: gitsrv:genbox/overlay_gentoo

    priority: 80

targets

    location: /var/lib/layman/targets

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git@gitlab.wyplay.com:genbox/overlay_targets.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 150

tools-wyplay

    location: /var/lib/layman/tools-wyplay

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git@gitlab.wyplay.com:genbox/overlay_tools-wyplay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 150

genbox

    location: /var/lib/layman/genbox

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git@gitlab.wyplay.com:genbox/overlay_genbox.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 200

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=generic"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /root /root/.bash_profile /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=generic"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--usepkg --getbinpkg --binpkg-respect-use=y --binpkg-changed-deps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://packages.wyplay.int/genbox-ng/host/community"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fontconfig fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 jpeg mmx mmxext modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre png python readline seccomp session sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype unicode xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 sse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_5 python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="none" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, mais sur quelle version de "gentoo" te bases-tu ?

Je vois que ce n'est pas une version synchronisée directement sur l'officielle.

----------

## glegall

re, 

c'est un stage 3 ici.

on la mit sur notre gitlab pour télécharger plus vite et toujours avec la même version

----------

## xaviermiller

Je ne parle pas du stage 3, mais de l'arbre de portage, qui est dans /usr/portage.

----------

## glegall

tout est à jour, j'pense vraiment que c'est une erreur de libtool, car la compilation fonctionne et le build marche niquel .

----------

## xaviermiller

ok, dans ce cas, n'hésite pas à consulter https://bugs.gentoo.org voire même ouvrir un ticket.

Si j'ai bien compris, tu es en MIPS, qui est une architecture un peu moins suivie que x86/amd64/arm(64)

----------

## glegall

je build sur un x86 pour du MIPS j'vais ouvrir un ticket quand j'ai 5 minutes  :Smile: 

----------

